# Suggestion Required



## nautysagar (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi All,

Required help in taking decision...I am a java-J2ee developer having 12 Year of experience, I am planning to apply for German Job Seeker Visa...and planning to visit either munich/hamburg/berlin/frankfurt area for hunting.

1. can you guys suggest which area will be good for hunting.
2. Any particular month we need to start hunting means opportunity will be more
3. Please suggest hotel/hostel for booking.
4. Anyone in same status, please do connect.

Thanks
Vivek


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

check out: http://www.ictjob.de/en/it-jobs/java-j2ee-java-ee


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

Even am also searching job in Germany , i have 7 years exp in Embedded automotive.

as i know first most important is German language at least A2 is required ( will get more interview opportunities ) 

So am planing to complete A2 first and go there on jobseker visa. wean while am applying jobs in online. all most of all 99% are rejected but i got d 2 calls.


----------



## kumar33praveen (Apr 4, 2016)

dont travel November n December.

normally German interview process z slow they will take some time


----------

